# Garage door speed changes randomly



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

Our garage door is evil!! Sometimes you can press the button and the door will go up or down very slowly. Sometimes when you press the garage door button the door will freakin fly open or closed. Its random but usually if it's moving fast it will operate fast for a good while then one day it will operate slowly and do that for a while. Craziest thing I've ever seen. Has anyone had any experience with stuff like this?


----------



## limpline (Sep 15, 2009)

Mine does it if I have lost power to it.


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

ya sometimes that does it as well.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

what kind/brand of opener are we dealing with here?


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

I have a genie and it does that also it has a life time warrenty but the dealer said if it does not do it when the tech shows up then I owe a service charge. So I just deal with it, would love to have it work as advertised


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

I read some stuff about a Genie Excelerator model that has two speeds. If you unplug the unit or it loses power the door will go slow for two cycles to learn the distance between up and down. Once that is learned the unit will run in fast mode. So perhaps the system is losing the information. The information has to be stored when the power is off so there may be a capacitor that maintains power when power to the door is not used. Capacitors are very inexpensive but they malfunction often. If this is the case if it has a circuit board and you find a blackened capacity then it is probably bad. They are easy and cheap to replace. Just get the same size. I have replaced capacitors in a VCR and a clock radio for under $1 each. This is somewhat speculation on my part since I do not own a Genie Excelerator.


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

I do indeed have a genie. I'll have to take a look at it to see if the capacitor is bad. I just replaced a capacitor in my TV and indeed they aren't big deals to replace.


----------



## robdog (May 10, 2006)

My Genie screw drive has always done it. I have not found any rhyme or reason to it but it has never been a problem. I have had it for at least four years??


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

I have an overhead door opener that came with the house when it was new. It is over 30 years old now. I have replaced the drive belt a couple of times and the cable once. The plastic limits switches design is on it's last leg but it has lifted a very heavy door 16X7 door so I can't complain.


----------



## Garagedoorguy (Mar 9, 2011)

10 years in the trade liftmaster is the only way to go genies are cheaply made and built the reason the motor speeds up and slows down is a faulty circiut board which I have seen smoke not yet seen one catch fire though some peoole do have good luck with them but liftmaster / chamberlein is the only way to go.


----------



## Garagedoorguy (Mar 9, 2011)

fishingcacher said:


> I have an overhead door opener that came with the house when it was new. It is over 30 years old now. I have replaced the drive belt a couple of times and the cable once. The plastic limits switches design is on it's last leg but it has lifted a very heavy door 16X7 door so I can't complain.


Overhead door was a good product back in the day but as all else they are now built as cheap as possible. Sad the quality anf craftsmanship of things nowdays.


----------



## WoundedMinnow (Oct 11, 2011)

I worked as a garage door tech for 2 years during college. Genie door openers are not the best but inconsistencies in opening speed with any opener can be attributed to changes in the function of the door. Weather has a lot to do with the function of the door. The following is a step by step process of preventive maintenance for garage doors and openers 1)unlatch the door from the opener and shoot some lubricant on the screw shaft while running it. 2.) Manually raise and lower door to ensure it goes up and down on its own. 3) Spray lubricant on all hinges, roller bearing wells, torsion springs, and rails. 4) Make opener safety eyes are aligned. 5) Hook opener back up and run with door. 6) Check opener pushing pressure going down by holding pressure up against door. 7) Check pulling pressure by placing pressure down while door is going up. 8) Adjust pressure of opener using settings on side of motor. Any questions PM me.


----------

